# [Solved] Error in coding also error in CDploy



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

i obtain this error in any modules:
For the ECU "EMF", "2A" exists the SGBMID "CAFD_0000029B_000_009_004" in the TAL, but not in the SVT! [*C178*]

same error when try to update CAFD to new version. by Detect cafd after CODE or by CDploy.

any idea for fix this?
i try with ISTAP and update cafd without problem, but with esys i can not


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

for example for DDE check picture.

i obtain this error with CDploy:
TAL execution started.

ExecutionID=2016/03/06-20:35:43.163
TAL-Execution finished with status: "Finished". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "33s". [C206]
VCM Update: Write FA to VCM. [C188]
VCM Update: Write FP to VCM. [C190]
VCM Update: Write integration levels to VCM. [C186]
VCM Update: Read current SVT. [C191]
VCM Update: Check current SVT with TAL. [C192]
VCM Update: finished with error. [C196]
Error in VCM Update:
The target SVT does not match to the TAL data.
For the ECU "DME", "12" exists the SGBMID "CAFD_000001A7_000_017_002" in the TAL, but not in the SVT! [C178]

when finish to CODE show in green, but when i read SVT really not update hold in 000_017_000 not is updated to 002


----------



## alex1299 (May 16, 2015)

I have the same problem:
Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started.
ExecutionID=2016/03/07-18:16:03.728
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[DME - 12] prepareECUforCoding started
[DME - 12] prepareECUforCoding finished
[DME - 12] authenticateECUforCoding started
[DME - 12] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[DME - 12 - cafd_000001a7-000_017_002] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA started
[DME - 12 - cafd_000001a7-000_017_002] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA finished
[DME - 12] finalizeECUCoding started
[DME - 12] finalizeECUCoding finished
[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "Finished". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "9s". [C206]
VCM Update: Write FA to VCM. [C188]
VCM Update: Write FP to VCM. [C190]
VCM Update: Read current SVT. [C191]
VCM Update: Check current SVT with TAL. [C192]
VCM Update: finished with error. [C196]
Error in VCM Update:
The target SVT does not match to the TAL data.
For the ECU "DME", "12" exists the SGBMID "CAFD_000001A7_000_017_002" in the TAL, but not in the SVT! [C178]
Abarbeitung beendet


----------



## alex1299 (May 16, 2015)

Pretty strange. Some cafd was written, but some wasn't. For example, there were updates for swfl and cafd for bdc and ihka ecus, but only swfl was written in the case of ihka update. For bdc swfl and cafd was written successfully.
I am trying update with 58 data. There were not such problem with 57 data.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

In any modules cafd is updated without problems. In others error described


----------



## alex1299 (May 16, 2015)

Used e-sys without Launcher. All updated fine..


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

alex1299 said:


> Used e-sys without Launcher. All updated fine..


Great!


----------

